# Just another white sentra



## JinTae (Dec 16, 2005)

Hey guys just decided to post some updated pics on my ride. It's not too quick or anything but it looks nice when it's just sitting there...haha...hopefully one day I'll make enough money now that I'm out of college to make it move a bit. 

First here are some pics I took with a few buddies that own Nissans as well. They tried to make it artistic or something...I don't know you can be the judge of how well they did. Haha.


















































Now here are some pics of just my car at the same parking structure.


----------



## JinTae (Dec 16, 2005)

*Pics continued*


















































































So what do you think? Any advice on what to change or what to do next?


----------



## Unreal~Designs (Apr 9, 2006)

Your car is awesome, I'm envious, the first scattered group pic is pretty sweet.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks real nice. How about some boost?


----------



## Unreal~Designs (Apr 9, 2006)

What under the hood man?


----------



## JinTae (Dec 16, 2005)

Haha I didn't know people would respond to my thread...haha sorry I havne't checked sooner...As for what's under the hood all I have is a AEM Cold Air Intake, Hotshot Header, HKS Exhaust, and a Apexi SAFC-II


----------



## JinTae (Dec 16, 2005)

wes said:


> Looks real nice. How about some boost?


Man Wes i would love to go boost but I just graduated from college so money is a bit tight...hopefully next summer I can run over to Travis and have him build me a custom turbo kit or something...I would love to see what kind of #s the QG boosted would put up...I know Mike had some numbers but no dyno sheets so hopefully I'll be able to save up enough money and then talk to Travis some more about it...


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

JinTae said:


> Man Wes i would love to go boost but I just graduated from college so money is a bit tight...hopefully next summer I can run over to Travis and have him build me a custom turbo kit or something...I would love to see what kind of #s the QG boosted would put up...I know Mike had some numbers but no dyno sheets so hopefully I'll be able to save up enough money and then talk to Travis some more about it...


He dynoed his car. He made 196 whp and 190 something torque at like 8-9 PSI IIRC. Boosting the QG is a lot like boosting the GA16, I am always around if you decide to do it and live in Kenosha county...


----------



## JinTae (Dec 16, 2005)

Oh yeah? I never knew he actually had real dyno #s...wow those are pretty good #s...well this summer i graduated from college and just got a job so i'm a bit tight on money with college loans and what not but i'll probably look more into it next summer when i'm debt free...haha hopefully my qg will last another year...


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

very nice cars! but only one b14


----------



## JinTae (Dec 16, 2005)

haha don't know too many others in the area with b14s...sorry...


----------

